# Old sears devilbiss 30 gal needs motor



## b8512 (Mar 27, 2012)

I just got an old sears air compressor or at least i think it is. It has a 30 gal. devilbiss tank rated at 150 psi dated 1979. There is no motor on it, so i'm looking to find out what pump is on it and what size motor i can use to get it working again.Hope i explained this good enough to understand. Thanks and hope someone can help me out


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

With that old a tank I wouldn't even start. I would at least pressure test the tank first. I am guessing there are rust holes in it and that is why it wasdicarded. Roger


----------

